

3-SAT in polynomial time, or P=NP - MartinodF
http://arxiv.org/abs/1110.1658

======
s2r2
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3097684>

...same entry, [deleted] but with a little discussion.

~~~
MartinodF
Thanks! I looked for other entries but couldn't find them. Interesting
discussion

~~~
s2r2
You're welcome. Got it using the RSS feed. Have you checked the FAQ on the
"showdead" option in your profile?

    
    
      In my profile, what does showdead do?
    
      If you turn it on, you'll see all the submissions and comments that have been killed by the editors. They're mostly spam and duplicates.

